# Litige



## eno2

Litigeren is opgenomen. Litigant en litigieus ook 

DVD2017 online





> litigeren li·ti·ge·ren onovergankelijk werkwoord • litigeerde, heeft gelitigeerd 1585 ◻ Frans litiger
> woordvormen1 een proces voeren •litigerende partijengedingvoerende partijen



Litige niet. Ik heb een litige met de Belgische belastingen. Ik blijf dat woord verder gebruiken.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

eno2 said:


> Litigeren is opgenomen. Litigant en litigieus ook
> 
> DVD2017 online
> 
> Litige niet. Ik heb een litige met de Belgische belastingen. Ik blijf dat woord verder gebruiken.



Ik zie litigeren, litigant en litigieus ook nog wel verdwijnen.


----------



## eno2

Ten gunste waarvan?
Ik gebruik enkel litige.


----------



## Peterdg

Wat bedoel je met "litige"?


----------



## eno2

Ik lig overhoop met de belastingen, eis geld terug. Het stadium van een proces is nog niet bereikt.  Ik gebruik het als "een officiële betwisting", want ik heb wel klacht ingediend.  (Ze betaalden mij al de helft terug in schijfjes).


De suggestie van mijn openingspost is dat het niet logisch is dat het znw niet opgenomen is en het ww, het bvnw en een ander znw met dezelfde wortel, litigant,  wél.

Litigant en litigeant bestaan niet eens in het Frans, litige wel.



> Contestation donnant lieu à procès ou à arbitrage.
> Contestation d'un genre quelconque : Le litige est en voie de règlement.
> Définitions : litige - Dictionnaire de français Larousse



Ik gebruik het dus in de tweede betekenis.


----------



## Peterdg

rechtsgeschil, geschil?


----------



## eno2

Litige is een bezwaar in behandeling: Geschil is werkelijk zeer algemeen maar kan zeker dienen. Synoniemen voor de andere drie moet ik dan nog even opzoeken.  .  Maar zie edit #5 over de suggestie van mijn openingspost. De reactie van Brownpaperbag is logisch. Als litige niet opgenomen is, dan kunnen minstens twee van de andere drie ook beter verdwijnen.

Litiger staat niet eens in Larousse... Verbazend. Dus litigeren als werkwoord is een vernederlandsing van een (werk)woord dat in het Frans niet bestaat. Net als litigant. Als er dus één moest opgenomen zijn, dan wel litige.


----------

